# Heimnetzwerk-Hausbau ?



## tatoine (7. Januar 2004)

Hallo Groupmembers,

hab da ein echt frickeliges Problem. Wir wollen ein Haus bauen und ich will möglichst kostengünstig ein Heimnetzwerk relisieren.
Also in 6 Zimmern Internetanschluß für I-Net/streaming Video etc...

Nun gibt es ja Kat 5e, Kat6 Kabel. Diverse Patchpanel und alles was man noch so brauch. 

Ich würd mich sehr über einen Link freuen , oder auch jede ander Info wie sowas "Durchdacht" bei Anderen gelaufen ist.

Aus Erfahrungen von Leidensgenossen kann man ja nur lernen

TIA

tatoine


----------



## Tim C. (7. Januar 2004)

Ich denke Cat5 Kabel sollten durchaus reichen, es sei denn du brauchst Verbindungen im Gigabit Bereich, wovon ich im Normalfall mal nicht ausgehe.

Grundsätzlich kann ich sagen verleg überall Leertunnel, man weiss nie ob man sie nochmal braucht 
Ich selber habe zwar (logischerweise) noch nie ein Haus gebaut, aber schon in verschiedensten Lokalitäten Kabel verschiedenster Fasson verlegen müssen und ich sage dir, es gibt nichts über ausreichend große Leertunnel in jeder Wand 

Ansonsten denke ich erstmal nicht, dass ein Patchpanel nötig ist. Einfach die Kabel an geeigneter Stelle zusammenlaufen lassen und dort einen Hub oder besser einen Switch positionieren und evtl. Server, wenn du denn einen brauchst oder halt einen Hardwarerouter.


----------



## tatoine (7. Januar 2004)

Hallo Tim,

tja Leerrohre empfehlen mir irgendwie alle, aber interessieren würde mich speziell welches Kabel genau , welche Qualitäten welches Patchpanel ausreichend ist und last but not least wo man den Kram kaufen sollte.

Es gibt ja auch so Bussystem also spezielle Kabel wo auch ISDN / Telefonie TCP/IP  drüber laufen .

Hab 2 Kiddies und wenn die später alles mal können wollen, müssen will ich möglichst schon heute an alles gedacht haben.

tatoine


----------



## Sinac (7. Januar 2004)

Also ich würde dir Cat6 S/STP empfehlen, aber Cat5 wie Tim meinte reicht sonst auch. Darüber kannste bis Gigabit Ethernet laufen lassen und auch ISDN.
Patchpanel würde ich nicht sagen das du da was besonderes beachten musst, eventuell halt einen etwas größeren, falls mal ein paar Dosen dazu kommen. UNd halt, wie alle sagen, ordentliche Kabelkanäle, sonst haste später nur ärger!
Die Kabel sollte dir jeder vernünftige EDV Laden oder Elektrohandel besorgen können, Patchpanel auch oder su schaust mal im Internet.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Tim C. (7. Januar 2004)

Naja ich schätze alle Leute empfehlen dir Leertunnel, weil sie dir auch später die größte Flexiblität einräumen. Wenn du dann irgendwann aus irgendeinem Grund auf Glasfaserkabel umsteigen willst / musst, dann ist das mit erheblich weniger Arbeitsaufwand zu lösen, als wenn du die Kabel in dünne Kabeltunnel packst, oder gar Unterputz fest verlegst.

Patchpanel ist wie ich schon sagte eigentlich nicht nötig, aber dazu müsstest du mehr über die Hardware schreiben, die damit später laufen soll und die Verwendungszwecke. Gut ich meine, wenn du zuviel Geld hast und das alles soll in einem Nebenraum in einem schmucken 19" Schrank zusammenlaufen, dann könnte man sich tatsächlich Gedanken darum machen, ob man sich sowas zulegt, aber dazu kann ich zu schlecht einschätzen, was für ein Mensch du bist 

Zu den Kombi Bus-Systemen die alles über ein Kabel lösen kann ich dir wenig sagen, ausser das es das gibt und es möglich ist, da normales Fast Ethernet soweit ich weiss nur 4 der 8 Kabeladern in dem Kabel nutzt (man korrigiere mich, wenn ich Schwachsinn erzähle) und ISDN ebenfalls nur 4 braucht. Somit lässt sich dann beides über ein Kabel betreiben.
Gigabit Ethernet über Cat Kabel hingegen benötigt alle 8 Adern, dort ist das dann nicht mehr möglich.
Aber über sowas sprichst du am besten mit den Leuten, die Verkabelung beruflich machen, vielleicht gibts da ja Spezis hier "an Board" 

Also wenn du ein wenig detailierter über das gewünschte Einsatzgebiet sprichst, dann könnte evtl. detailiertere Hilfe daraus resultieren


----------



## tatoine (7. Januar 2004)

Man ihr seit aber schnell mit eurem Feedback 

Also will mal ein paar detailiertere Infos zu meinem Projekt loswerden, umso qulifizierter werden dann wohl die Infos von euch.

Der Traum sieht so aus. 
1. Leerrohre schwiereig, da Holzhaus ohne Installationsebene da sonst die Räume dementsprechend kleiner werden. Also möglicht alle Kabel im Vorfeld in die Wände tackern.

2. Kleiner Serverraum (wegen Lärmdämmung) dort steht der Server mit nem Raid wo die Filme drauf sind)

3. Dort steht auch mein alter HTPC mit SAT Karte der über TCP und einer streaming Video fähigen Software das Bild in Netz stellt.

4. Dort steht auch der ISDN/DSL Anschluß

5. Jeder im Haus soll also in jedem Zimmer die Möglichkeit haben, über seinen PC Fernsehen zu schauen , Videos vom Server zu holen, Internet und natürlich auch Telefonieren zu können.

So stelle ich mir das nun vor: 
In jedes Zimmer Cat6 Kabel für Netzwerk, ein 4 Adriges für ISDN und ein 2 Adriges für analoges Telefon (Verteilt über anlaoge Prts der Fritz ISDN Anlage)

Hier nun meine Frage: 
-Kabel ist ja nicht gleich Kabel, also z.B. SAT Kabel vom Baumarkt und hochwertigens SAT Kabel macht schon nen Unterschied aus. Wie ist das bei CAT6 Kabel ?
-Welche Dosen (Hersteller) sind zu empfehlen?
-Patchpanel ist nicht gleich Patchpanel..evtl. holt man sich bei dem einen blutigen Finger beim anderen nicht  ?

Wenn ich die Kohle über hätte würde ich ja gerne zu meinem Elektriker sagen hier ließ und mach mal.... aber ich will das unbedingt selber ausführen .. reizt mich und ist in Stück Lebenstraum im Vernetzten eigenen Haus zu wohnen


----------



## Tim C. (7. Januar 2004)

Erstmal, schön, dass du dir diesen Traum erfüllen kannst, klingt sehr genial. Eine Frage noch, stehen die Baupläne schon, oder gäbe es evtl. eine Möglichkeit eine ~10cm hohe Versorgungsebene unter dem Fußboden einzurichten ? Ok ... war nur ein Schnellschuss, bitte nicht all zu ernst nehmen.

Ansosten solltest du evtl. überlegen, ob du bei deinen Vorhaben nicht von vorne herein auf Gigabit LAN setzen solltest und dann somit, auch wenn es mit Cat5 geht, wenn es das Geld zulässt Cat6 oder gar Glasfaserkabel zu verlegen.

Als nächstes würde mich interessieren, warum du in allen Räumen ISDN *und* analog Anschlüsse wünschst ?

by the way: Bei deinem Vorhaben würde ich doch dann auch zu einem Patchpanel raten


----------



## Sinac (7. Januar 2004)

Naja, Glasfaser wäre wieder doof wegen ISDN, allerdings soll das Haus ja auch n bissle stehen und Gigabit ist vielleicht bald zu langsam...


----------



## tatoine (7. Januar 2004)

Also morgen treffe ich mich mit meienem Baumenschen...das mit dem Versorgungsschacht im Fußboden ist keine schlechte Idee...

Ich werde dann berichtenn ... scheint ja evtl. doch von gewissem Interesse hier zu sein ..

Übrigens hab ich hier schon einen ganz guten link gefunden...

Leider etwas teuer diese Geschichte aber irgendwie auch echt durchdacht, wenn s das für die Hälfte gäbe wär das mein System

http://www.homeway.de/index.htm


----------



## melmager (8. Januar 2004)

Jetz gebe ich auch noch mein Senf dazu 

Generell würde ich für alles Cat 5 verlegen - ob da später
Isdn / Netzwerk oder Analog Telefon rübergeht ist dem Kabel erstmal
egal

Am besten du führst alle Kabel zu einem Pachpanel, dann braucht man nur ein kurzes Kabel umzustecken und ne dose tauschen und schon wird aus 
ISDN ein Netzwerk 

im Prinzip wüdre ich in jedem Zimmer in jede Ecke minimum
4 Kabel verlegen


----------



## stevebaer (16. Januar 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,
hab das ganze gerade  (fast ) überstanden!

Und hier die Erfahrungen:
- nimm Cat 5e Verlegekabel
   die sind innen mit einer festen Ader und machen bei LSA+ Dosen
    weniger ärger beim auflegen  und reicht auch noch für Gigabit

- Cat5e ist mindestens doppelt geschirmt (Folie und Drat) kostet ca 30 cent /m

- daher macht es keinen sinn noch irgendwelche 2 oder 4 adrigen Telefonkabel zu ziehen.

- Kabel immer gleich doppelt zu jeder vorgesehenen Dose damit beide 
Ports belegt sind (Dose ab 5,20€ geschirmt)

- Alle Kabel Sternförmig in deinen Serverraum und auf ein Patchpanel
 24Ports kosten so 50€

- vom Pachpanel dann in einen Switch 16 Port  ca 50€
den Rest von PPanel zu ISDN/DSL gepatcht 

fertig!

Satkabel sollten >96db dänpfung haben
zur Verteilung über alle Räume würde ich einen Multiswitch empfehlen

Das du keine Leerrohre legen kannst ist schade
aber wahrscheinlich nicht zu ändern
daher lege ein paar Kabel mehr  man vergisst immer eine Strecke

Viel Spass


----------



## Weeper_1 (3. März 2005)

Hi,

sorry das ich das alte Ding nochmal rauskrame.
Ich habe sowas ähnlich vor nur werden max. 2 PCs und 1 Laptop drüber betrieben.

Brauche ich da ein Patchpanel? Was ist überhaupt ein Patchpanel?
Ich hatte vor alle Kabel im Keller zu sammeln und dann in nen stink normal 4Port DSL Router zu stecken. (Nicht benötigte Räume/Dosen werden halt nicht angeschlossen)

Dann will ich evtl. im Wohnzimmer, Schlafzimmer so ne Set-Top Box von Pinnacle hinstellen die mir die Videos von nem Server holt und am TV ausgibt (Der Server kann auch mein jetziger PC sein).

Mir geht es eigentlich nur darum dass das ganze Kabelgewirr im Keller verschwindet und ich ggf. die PCs in jedem Raum anstecken kann.

Danke!

MfG
Weeper


----------

